# What Is A gun Cartridge?



## ARMARIN (Apr 8, 2017)

A cartridge (also called a round of ammunition) is the completed product consisting of a metalcasing(usually brass), gunpowder, primer and bullet or shot for small firearms. Cartridges are sized and made to fit precisely into the firing chamber of a gun. 








 9mm Cartridge

A *bullet casing or case is the metal cylindrical container portion of a cartridge (round of ammunition) that contains a bullet, gunpowder and primer Bullet casings are usually made of brass and are sized and shaped in accordance with the caliber and weapon used.









Bullet casing and the primer is seated at the bottom (in the center where the lettering is)

With regard to firearms, a primer is a device used for containing an explosive shock sensitive compound that may be exploded by percussion or other means for the purpose of igniting a charge of gun powder.










Have a good cigar and regards
ARMARIN*


----------

